# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Oglasite mliječnu konferenciju na drugim forumima

## pinocchio

molim mame koje se druže i na drugim roditeljskim forumima da postave negdje na tim forumima obavijest o 3. rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji kako bi vijest o istoj doprla do što većeg broja zainteresiranih. dovljan će biti link na vijest s portala. tamo je i program i pristupnica.

možete se ovdje javljati tako da znamo koje smo forume pokrili.

 :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

više o mliječnoj konferenciji pogledajte ovdje

i dajte, nemojte reći da vas nema na drugim forumima  :Smile:

----------

